# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Removing stuck rotary clothesline post

## Tonus

Hi, 
I am trying to move my rotary clothesline.  I have bought a new Hills ground socket for the new spot. 
It is currently in a ground socket, concreted in and I have removed the locking collar. 
but I cannot budge it... I have tried pulling and twisting with no luck. I tried a g-clamp over a bottle jack, no good. 
any suggestions? There is nothing wrong with the clothesline, too good to trash... 
thanks 
Tony
Tassie

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well if you want to keep it you're probably gonna have to dig around the concrete and either try to pull it out of the ground or roll it over in the hole. Then get stuck in to the concrete lump with either a jackhammer, hammer drill or bolster and sledgehammer to crack it and get the pipe out.

----------


## Tonus

Hi - yes, I think you are right... 
I was happy to have two socket locations, but don't think I need both.  I better get the mattock out! 
i might even be able to transfer the whole concrete 'plug'... 
cheers 
Tony   

> Well if you want to keep it you're probably gonna have to dig around the concrete and either try to pull it out of the ground or roll it over in the hole. Then get stuck in to the concrete lump with either a jackhammer, hammer drill or bolster and sledgehammer to crack it and get the pipe out.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeh moving the whole thing might be an option if you can get it out.....
Just dig a hole a bit bigger than the lump and pour some concrete around it.      :2thumbsup:

----------


## woodchip

If its a Hills hoist in a Hills ground socket, it is just stuck in with suction(or whatever the correct term would be?). Don't twist it, lift it straight up, you should be able to jack it up mm by mm with a spreader clamp between the ground socket and under the handle "carefully", once you've moved it a few mm it gets easier & two or three people could then lift it out, otherwise keep jacking it up, cheers

----------


## Tonus

Thanks for the responses... A different way of using the g-clamp and jack did the trick. 
definitely suction from the mud and water. There was a metal pin stopping it from turning in the socket, so twisting was of no use... 
pic attached if it works

----------

